# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'or 2007 : les rsultats

## xavlours

Cette anne encore, le poids de la tradition a t le plus fort, et c'est en avant got des ftes de fin d'anne que nous sommes fiers de vous livrer les rsultats du Smiley d'or 2007 ! La grande qualit des participations n'a pas facilit la correction, et le sprint final pour l'arrive a t trs serr. Bravo  tous sans exception !



> 1. -~>
> 2. =
> 3. #_-
> 4. *O
> 5. [&]
> 6. {Ф
> 7. lXl
> 8. |{
> 9. X<
> 10. ߬B



*Smiley d'or : Parp1 avec 71 pts*

*Smiley d'argent : Maxoo avec 70 pts*

*Smiley de bronze ex quo : Rakken et Bebel avec 69 pts*

*4.* *Drizzt [Drone38]* et *Lethal* ex quo (68 pts)
*5.* *shadowmoon* (66 pts)
*6.* *jbrasselet* et *venegan* ex quo (65 pts)
*7.* *Kenji* (64 pts)
*8.* *straasha* (63 pts)
*9.* *Katchuya* (61 pts)
*10.* *Lou Pitchoun* et *onirisme* ex quo (60 pts)
*11.* *Alvaten* (58 pts)

Smiley de plomb : *Sunchaser* (52 pts)

----------


## xavlours

*1. Parp1* 



> 1. -~> : Photo a grande vitesse d'un tire avec un lance pierre: Elastique dtendu.. projectile a pleine vitesse.


X : 4 Et paf !
F : 5 Joli, juste domage que la frontiere entre un nom et un verbe soit parfois plus large que celle entre le lance pierre et le projectile.



> 2. = : Bateau a la renverse, on y voie le gouvernaille, un homme criant au secour les bras en crois, et un bless a long sur la coque.


X : 4 C'est ce qui arrive quand on charge trop de rhum !
F : 5 Le vendee globe a commence  ::): 



> 3. #_- : Barre a tribord toute Mousaillon ... ah merde j'y vois rien.... de cette oeil.


X : 3 Mieux vaut voir o on va sans savoir o on va que savoir o on va sans voir o on va  et vice versa
F : 4  Foutentrailles! J'ai encore coince ma jambe de boi dans les cordages !



> 4. *O : Poussin ayant sortie la tete de son oeuf.


X : 2 Mmmh je vois d'ici les nuggets qu'il va nous donner.
F : 4 Mais non ce n'est pas encore trop injuste, pousse un peu et tu decouvrira le vaste monde  ::): 



> 5. [&] : Bonnhomme de neige dans un frigo.


X : 2 Aprs Sauvez Willy, sauvez Snowy le bonhomme de neige
F : 4 Avec  un peu de bol, il va passer l't celui la, mais si c'est pour se faire decapiter par katyucha, a quoi bon ?



> 6. {Ф : Punk en train de chanter "Je ne reconnais plus personne en Harley Davidson.... tin tin tin..." tout en freinant...


X : 4 Brigitte Bardot punk qui sauve des bonshommes de neige en les mettant dans un frigo, c'est bon l j'ai tout vu !!
F : 5 Heu, en accelerant tres fort plutt non ?



> 7. lXl : Passe avant moi SAINT ANDRE....


X : 2 Merci pour cet intermde culturel dans lequel j'ai dcouvert une nouvelle manire de torturer les aptres
F : 2 Rien compris



> 8. |{ : Taureau accul au bord d'une arne avant que le matador l'acheve.


X : 4 Eh oui, le matador avance, le taureau recule, et ce qui devait arriver arriva
F : 4 Ah, accul j'avais mal lu



> 9. X< : Pac Man A tchernobile...


X : 5 Il y a des destinations touristiques  viter quand on s'appelle pacman : tchernobyl, et la fabrique de smarties
F : 3 A gerber (jeu de mots lamentable entre bile et techenobyl dont il m'arrive de mettre en doute le cote volontaire au point de devoir le souligner  ::):  )



> 10. ߬B : Un homme cagoule braque une femme enceinte... oh la honte...


X : 2 Elle peut toujours faire semblant de perdre les eaux, a devrait la sortir d'affaire
F : 3 C'est pas bien joli, certes, mais c'est pour nourrir le petit dernier  ::): 

*Total : 71 pts*
X : 32
F : 39

----------


## xavlours

*2. Maxoo* 



> 1. -~> : Par ici l'ovule, messieurs les spermatozodes.


X : 3 Ah mais c'est pas possible, avec tous ces travaux on se retrouve plus. Dj qu'on s'est tap une dviation pour cause de prservatif, y'en a marre !
F : 2 Plagiat, mais je ne me sent pas d'humeur  mettre un zero pour un smiley si oriente



> 2. = : C'est un des happy tree friends, un petit chat qui  un peu mal parce son oeil gauche tombe de son orbite.


X : 2 Ah oui, mais o est le corps du chat ?
F : 3 Moi aussi j'ai un peu de mal  ::): 



> 3. #_- : - "Il s'appelle le Zebre" - "a cause de ses cicatrices, oui je sais."


X : 3 Tout a pour s'acheter un truc qui valait les yeux de la tte, il faut en vouloir.
F : 4 Ah, sous culture La mienne se limite a la moto  ::): 



> 4. *O : Je t'avais bien dit qu'il retomberait pas sur le trampoline. Tu t'es plant dans ton calcul.


X : 4 Mais c'est pas grave, a ! T'as vu son triple flip, hein ? Tu l'as vu ?
F : 5 Mais non, regarde, c'est apres que ca se gate. Bong, Bong, Bong, splash.



> 5. [&] : Vu de dessus, ma voisine au camping en train de prendre une douche. "Euh, tu veux que je te passe le savon ?"


X : 4  :8O:  Ca c'est de la poitrine ! Elle fait comment pour nouer ses lacets ?
F : 4 Ah, les joies du camping  ::): 



> 6. {Ф : Un dirigeable vu de droite, qui vole tranquillement dans les airs ... enfin pour l'instant !!


X : 4 Mais non c'est un Zeppelin gobelin ! Warcraft 3 powaaaa!!
F : 4 Doute terrible quand  la difference entre un dirigeable et une mongolfiere. Va falloir que je me branche rapido sur wikipedia la



> 7. lXl : =1 ? non sans blague c'est le premier smiley anagramme qui se regarde de la mme manire  gauche qu'a droite !! Et a reprsente la tte d'un gars avec une houpette ... vous auriez fait un chien, j'aurai dit tintin


X : 2 Je ne vois pas ce que la politique vient faire l dedans, mais bon, si c'est un sujet qui rassemble, bon.
F : 3 Ah, le syndrome du palindrome, rien de precurseur en la matiere pourtant  ::): 



> 8. |{ : La haine bouillone en vous et c'est une excellente chose. Prenez votre arme Jedi et servez-vous-en. Je ne suis pas arm. Frappez-moi, laissez-vous aller  votre fureur.  chaque instant qui passe, vous vous faites un peu plus mon esclave.


X : 3 Luke, en fait c'est moi ton pre
F : 4 Jamais, jamais je ne passerai du cote obscur Ou alors contre un gros cheque avec un gros chiffre et beaucoup de zeros.



> 9. X< : Attention Nono le petit robot  bien grandit, et il devient super vnre.


X : 5 T'es sr qu'il est pas seulement un peu constip ?
F : 3 Je suis nonoooooooo le petit robooooooooot, l'ami d'uuuuuuuuuulyse.



> 10. ߬B : C'est le gagnant de Beauty and The Geek, je crois que c'est grce  ses vieilles lunettes et  ses dents de lapin.


X : 4 Moi jv'aime tfrop le effe effe hachfe
F : 4 Tele realite, quand tu nous tiens

*Total : 70 pts*
X : 34
F : 36

----------


## xavlours

*3. Rakken* 



> 1. -~> : Ceci est un foret, pour faire un trou dans une palissade.


X : 3 Tu es sr que ce n'est pas l'arbre qui cache le foret ?
F : 3 J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous



> 2. = : En tenue de camouflage (une feuille de palmier sur la tte) je regarde par le trou que j'ai fait, car derrire, se trouve une plage prive, pleine de filles nudistes.


X : 3 Mais  quoi a sert de te camoufler puisque tu es cach par la palissade ?
F : 3 Dire que de mon temps, on mouillait simplement l'ancre au large pour utiliser un teleobjectif puissant



> 3. #_- : Mais a force de rester cach pour regarder, on fini par bronzer soi-mme, mais hlas que d'un oeil...


X : 4 il faut toujours mettre des lunettes de soleil (a permet de matter tranquille  :;):  )
F : 4 Faut changer parfois



> 4. *O : ... Jusqu'au jour ou l'une d'elle vous surprend, et paf l'oeil.


X : 3 Je te l'avais dit ! CQFD
F : 4 Se faire taper dans l'il comme ca, vraiment domage



> 5. [&] : De quoi dprimer, assi dans son coin, assurment.


X : 3 Bah, une de perdue, 10 de retrouve (en mme temps, qu'est-ce que tu pourrais faire de 10 yeux ?)
F : 4 C'est sur



> 6. {Ф : Mais j'ai eu une autre ide, muni d'une pruque et d'une super paire de lunette futuriste, j'ai voulu y retourner.


X : 3 ah l, imparable le dguisement. Elles te prendront toutes pour Brad Pitt, c'est sr.
F : 4 Brice de nice, on t'as reconnu



> 7. lXl : Mais a la porte tait garde par une X-Women. Et je n'ai pas pu rentrer.


X : 4 Les mutants ne vont pas trs souvent au cinma, c'est l le problme.
F : 3 C'est clair, ca decourage



> 8. |{ : Pire, j'ai recu des coups de batte sur ma tte (heureusement encore protg par la dite-pruque !) *


X : 3 A quand les perruques avec Airbag !
F : 4 Fallait pas insister mon gars



> 9. X< : Et voila que me pousse une sacr bosse.


X : 2 Rire qui pousse n'amasse pas moule
F : 3 Pas la bosse des maths pour sur



> 10. ߬B : Bref, tout ca aurait t inutile, si je n'avais t un lapin avec des oreilles basses et deux grande dents.


X : 4 Ah, mais tu cherchais la prochaine playmate, c'est a ?
F : 3 D'habitude, on fantasme plutt sur la souris dont les grandes oreilles ne sont que le pendant de la longue queue.

F : Comme l'impatialite est reine dans ce concours, j'octroie 2 petits pts de bonus pour l'histoire sans autre forme de justification.

*Total : 69 pts*
X : 32
F : 37

----------


## xavlours

*3. Bebel* 



> 1. -~> : un papa cyclope heureux.


X : 5 Le papa du papa du papa de mon papa tait un petit cyclope 
F : 4 Encore un borgne etrangl..



> 2. = : elvis is dead. Maintenant c'est officiel, on l'a retrouv.


X : 3 Je ne reconnais pas son jeu de jambes. Ca doit tre un sosie.
F : 3 Mais non, il a t eleve par les ET dans la meme soucoupe volante que Jesus. Demande a Rael, il confirmera



> 3. #_- : le couple sam & max fini, on a retrouv un des partenaires dans le caniveau.


X : 2 L'amour est enfant de bohme 
F : 4 Le syndrome daniel guichard, les anciennes gloires dechues ne sont plus ce qu'elles etaient.



> 4. *O : c'est quoi cette bombe noire qui fume ? Une bombe!!!!!


X : 5 On reconnat les Xblast addicts ! (+1 pour mon jeu prfr)
F : 4 Boum



> 5. [&] : Un Homme en position foetus dans son lit.


X : 3 Il a du mal  digrer la morue au fraises de la veille
F : 3 Dormir. Rever peut etre.



> 6. {Ф : bb cyclpope a sa premiere dent, c'est pour ca que papa cyclope est heureux.


X : 4 C'est donc vrai que les cyclopes n'ont qu'une seule c canine bien sr.
F : 5 Quel beau sourire.



> 7. lXl : La matrialisation de la pense de JCVD 1 et 1 = 1 mais 1 et 1 pourrait etre 3 ou 11.


X : 3 Le 1 et le 1 pourraient mme tre beaucoup plus si ils taient assez aware !
F : 3 Je sais desormais que le vide absolu a une representation mathematique. Merci.



> 8. |{ : un indien avec une moustache et des peintures de guerre sur le nez.


X : 2 Les indiens taient  l'avant garde de la mode. La moustache, de mme que la patate ont t ramenes d'Amrique.
F : 4 Otez moi d'un doute affreux. Les indiens d'amerique sont imberbes et jamais chauves et les indiens d'inde pas peints normalement ? Cet affreux hydride est encore plus angoissant qu'un ogm.



> 9. X< : Un homme dont le nez point vers un cyclope avec un oeil ferm.


X : 3 C'est ce qui s'appelle se mettre le nez dans l'il !
F : 3 Quand cyrano rencontre ulysee



> 10. ߬B : la vie ou la mort! dit le petit homme en visant le grand homme.


X : 2 C'est alors que d'un grand coup de cl  molette bien plac entre les deux yeux, Grard Lambert clate la tte au petit prince de mes deux. Faut pas le faire chier Grard Lambert quand il rpare sa mobilette.
F : 4 Ben, plutt la vie si j'ai le choix

*Total : 69 pts*
X : 32
F : 37

----------


## xavlours

*4. Drizzt [Drone38]*



> 1. -~> : Ttard semi-paraplgique


X : 2 Et il est o le ttard remorque paraplgique ?
F : 4 L'animal avec une queue plus grosse que la tete m'as tj facine. Encore qu'en contemplant mes semblables, il m'arrive de doutes que ce soit un specimen unique.



> 2. = : Euuh quoi de neuf docteur ?


X : 3 Bien vu ! Mais en fait c'tait Roger Rabbit.
F : 5 Z'ai cru voir un rominet



> 3. #_- : Je t'avais bien dit que ta piscine n'tait pas assez longue pour y mettre un plongeoir.


X : 4 Ben, justement ! Maintenant direction Youtube !
F : 4 Si au lieu de le dire, tu n'en avait pas fait la demonstration



> 4. *O : Asterix et Obelix cote  cote vu du dessus


X : 4 Ils sont fous ces developpeurs !!
F : 3 Mais il est ou le menhir ? La aussi, que de questions



> 5. [&] : Passager clandestin contorsioniste dans sa caisse en bois en attente du chargement dans la cale du bateau


X : 2 Tranquille ! Si il a faim, il a du fromage  porte de bouche !
F : 4 Au moins il est pas claustro



> 6. {Ф : Jayce (vaaa Jayceuuhhhh) dans son vhicule poursuivit par un ptrodactyle (vu du dessus)


X : 4 Ouh oui, j'ai en effet quelques vagues souvenirs. Bien vu !
F : 4 Trop vieux pour avoir connu ca  ::): 



> 7. lXl : Deux gamins ayant vol une Xbox et courant pour chapper au vigile


X : 2 C'est pas bien de voler une Xbox. Faut prendre une wii.
F : 3 Moi qui croyait que la miniaturisation tait de mise  ::): 



> 8. |{ : Partie de Pong. Aprs deux heures de jeu le joueur de droite viens d'entrer un cheatcode pour transformer son paddle en vaisseau lance missile.


X : 4 Waaa trop beau le rendering ASCII !!
F : 4 2h de pong ? Sans s'endormir ? Respect.



> 9. X< : Vigile ramenant au magasin la Xbox vole par les gamins


X : 2 C'est une grande gueule ton vigile
F : 3 Ils peuvent quitter leur magasin pour suivre les gens eux ? J'en ai tj doute.



> 10. ߬B : Barbalala bourre tenant sa trompette  l'envers devant Barbamama qui lui fait la morale.


X : 3 Quelle dchance ! On ne peut plus croire en rien de nos jours.
F : 4 Bourrer barbalala, tout un concept.

*Total : 68 pts*
X : 30
F : 38

----------


## xavlours

*4. Lethal*



> 1. -~> : Celle l a t coupe  l'impression.C'est un type qui sors d'une soire.Au dbut il marche droit, zigzag et fini par se viander mchament: -~><o


X : 2 Ou alors il s'est viand juste devant un rouleau compresseur ?
F : 4 Aie



> 2. = : Mais bon vu qu'il est un peu plein, ca lui est plus ou moins gal.


X : 3 Le rreve est-ce qu'il est-il  moiti plide ou  moiti vein ?
F : 3 Plus ou moins approximatif comme explication  ::): 



> 3. #_- : Mais par malchance, il s'est ouvert l'oeil gauche sur un tesson de bouteille.


X : 3 Oui mais si les murs ils arrtaient de bouger a serait pas arriv !
F : 4 Appelez clooney, viiiiiiiiite



> 4. *O : Il se relve et continue sa route en ouvrant 2 fois plus le droit pour mieux voir. (au moins il ne vois plus double)


X : 3 Gaffe aux moustiques, a serait dommage
F : 4 J'ai connu qq qui pretendait voire triple dans ces circonstances.



> 5. [&] : C'est la que subitement, il se prend un crochet du gauche, suivit d'un du droit ,il tombe sur son cul et s'vanouit.


X : 2 Ah oui, le tricot bourr c'est pas facile !
F : 4 C'est mechant, il suffisait juste de le pousser un peu



> 6. {Ф : Son agresseur le charge dans sa brouette tunne avec un phare  l'avant et l'amne dans sa cachette secrette.


X : 5 Quelle ide de dsigner un capitaine de soire qui a pas le permis aussi ... Les voil  rentrer en brouette.
F : 4 Le retour de soiree en brouette, une legende hurbaine comme on les aime  ::): 



> 7. lXl : Arriv sur place, commence alors une scne d'une violence immontrable qui dure toute la nuit.


X : 3 C'est  dire ? Il vomit ses tripes ?
F : 3 Violent, violent, c'est vite dit, le viol c'est quand on veux pas. Moi je voulais Mr le juge.



> 8. |{ : Heureusement l'agresseur amateur avait laiss des traces derrire lui : une barre de fer et son boomerang avec son nom dessus (pour tre sure qu'il revienne).


X : 2 Ah ben pour revenir, il va revenir ! Et accompagn en plus
F : 3 En plus, le boomerang en ville avec la bate de base-ball dans l'autre main, ca passe completement innapercu



> 9. X< : Et ainsi, au chant du coq au petit matin.


X : 5 Ouais ben qu'il chante pas trop fort si il veut pas finir  la marmite
F : 3 Cocoricoooooo



> 10. ߬B : Un policier bedonnant arreta le gros bta avec sa super matraque


X : 3 La paix est ramene. Les poches  gnles peuvent enfin se remplir en toute srnit.
F : 3 On dirait du derick.

Bonus histoire
F : 2 pts

*Total : 68 pts*
X : 31
F : 37

----------


## xavlours

*5. shadowmoon*



> 1. -~> : "avec ma nouvelle tete profile en carbone-kevlar, cette fois c'est moi qui rentre dans l'ovule"


X : 4 Bienvenue. Nous vous informons que pour des raisons de maintenance mensuelle du site, les ovules ne sont pas disponibles. Veuillez revenir dans une semaine. Merci de votre visite.
F : 3 Et le tendresse bordel ?



> 2. = : "mon p'tit, 10 de piraterie, ca laisse des traces"


X : 4 Sacre cicatrice, oui !
F : 3 Yoho, et une bouteille de rhum



> 3. #_- : "papa, quand on ne sait pas viser, on n'utilise pas la tapette a mouche"


X : 4 T'as raison, j'aurai plus de chances de l'avoir avec un marteau !!
F : 4 Contre les bzzzzzzzz, ya beygon jaune



> 4. *O : "O rage, O dsespoir ..."


X : 2 Mais non, dsespre pas, j'ai un O parapluie !
F : 2 Que neige tant v cul que pour sept infames i.



> 5. [&] : "bloqu dans l'ascenseur, autant s'asseoir et jouer avec ma DS"


X : 3 D'autres personnes appuieraient sur le bouton rouge, mais bon, comme tu veux.
F : 4 Ah, ou est le temps du romantisme ou l'on revait d'etre coince avec sa belle en assenceur. J'imagine calogero.. AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH, ma playstation.



> 6. {Ф :"attention danger, cyclopes hurleurs et gomins"


X : 2 En effet, une coiffure comme a a devrait tre interdit !
F : 5 Wazaaaaaaaa



> 7. lXl : "chauffadage mont"


X : 3 Wahouu !! J'avais trop besoin d'un smiley "chaffaudage mont" pour MSN ! C'est trop utile !
F : 3 On va pouvoir commencer la peinture



> 8. |{ : "le grand maitre mdite et entre communion avec les esprits, surtout celui de morphe"


X : 4 Et heureux son tudiant qui tel la rivire peut suivre son cours sans quitter son lit.
F : 3 Courage petit scarabe



> 9. X< : "on a trouv le trsor, on va creuser" (le < = le bout de la pelle)


X : 3 Ah c'tait une pelle le trsor ?
F : 3 Creuser juste avec le bout de la pelle, ya pas a dire, c'est s'y prendre comme un manche



> 10. ߬B : "moto + sidecar crass par la droite" (vue de dessus)


X : 3 Mais pourtant dans le sud personne ne les respecte les priorits  droite !
F : 4 Et paf le chien

*Total : 66 pts*
X : 32
F : 34

----------


## xavlours

*6. jbrasselet*



> 1. -~> : Je vous dit que je vais le gagner ce concours de crachat artistique


X : 4 Euh je crois que t'as perdu ton dentier l 
F : 5 En tous cas, la figure libre est impressionnante



> 2. = : Oeil droit de terminator, nez de troll et oeil gauche poch. Je vais gagner le concours Halloween!


X : 2 C'est ce qui s'appelle ressembler  rien !
F : 5 Une vraie bete a concours s'exprime  ::):  Ca fait deux premieres places potentielles



> 3. #_- : Dans un mois, opraion du deuxime oeil. J'aurais l'air moins con.


X : 4 Si c'est pour le pocher, je te le fais 2 fois moins cher que ton chirurgien !
F : 4 Ou plus con, ca depend lequel on opere  ::): 



> 4. *O : Faut que j'arrt le LSD, la mouche se barre de la cuvette


X : 2 Si tu tirais la chasse t'aurais moins de mouches, et le LSD on fait mieux comme insecticide.
F : 3 Apres un bon diner, le decollage est difficile



> 5. [&] : Ne bouge plus tu es pile-poil dans l'objectif


X : 4 Je ne suis pas sr que JFK apprcie cette interprtation 
F : 4 Coucou la voila



> 6. {Ф : Je vous jure j'arrive  toucher mon nez avec ma langue!


X : 4 Oui, mais si tu pouvais te moucher avant, j'aimerais mieux
F : 4 Photo a l'appui  ::): 



> 7. lXl : Bisous de ver de terre dans un tunnel


X : 3 Voil un moment o la question "Il est o le culcul elle est o la ttte ?" revt toute son importance
F : 4 Mais comment vont-ils faire 1/2 tour ? Angoissante question.



> 8. |{ : Projet abandonn de tape-fesse


X : 2 Il y a des gens, ils mettraient mme pas leurs enfants sur leurs inventions
F : 3 Et on le comprend



> 9. X< : Capitaine une aile X au dessus de la tour dfensive 5!


X : 2 Une LX ? C'est le nouveau modle de citron ?
F : 3 Ici leader rouge, objectif en vue



> 10. ߬B : *** CENSORED *** *** CENSORED *** *** CENSORED ***


X : 1 Merci de nous faciliter le travail de correction. Voil 1 point pour l'encre.
F : 2 Bien sur je suis aussi oblige de censurer la note  ::): 

*Total : 65 pts*
X : 28
F : 37

----------


## xavlours

*6. venegan*



> 1. -~> : Grand concours de lancer de vers avec la bouche, celui qui l'embroche sur le clou triple ses points


X : 4 C'est une vision bien particulire de la posie 
F : 3 Beurk aussi Dire que j'attendais l'occasion de mettre un 'bonus shadok' sur ce smiley  ::(: 



> 2. = : Image du dbarquement en Normandie d'un sous marin amricain dont on aperoit le priscope () : "Chef a  l'air pas terrible la plage par ici, y'a pas un plerin et en plus il pleut!"


X : 4 Oui mais y'a du bon camembert !
F : 3 Ben oui, c une plage normande quoi



> 3. #_- : J'ai quip mon chat du mme dispositif que Vgta, comme a il se rendra bien compte que le gros matoux d'a cot il est plus fort que lui.


X : 2 Attention les humains peuvent dissimuler leur vritable niveau d'nergie contrairement aux super guerriers de l'espace ! Ca s'applique peut-tre aux chats ?
F : 3 Il doit me manquer qq references sous-culturelles ici aussi  ::): 



> 4. *O : (vue du dessus) Scne courante au travail : une feuille > une boulette > une poubelle > un gars qui se prend pour jordan > des regards plein d'espoir > un con qui va pas ramasser la boulette tomber par terre juste  cot de la poubelle.


X : 2 En gnral c'est suivi d'une deuxime boulette.
F : 4 Encore le CV d'un stagiaire qui ne passera pas le barrage secretaire  ::): 



> 5. [&] : Le premier sandwich Mc Donald, deux tranche de pain et un canard au milieu !


X : 2 Hlas les amateurs de canard entier cru ne courent pas les rues
F : 4 Miam, bien plus appetissant que leurs menus actuels



> 6. {Ф : (vue du dessus) D'artagnan  pris du bide, du coup c'est beaucoup moins vident de viser juste dans la cuvette.


X : 4 C'est la bire a.
F : 4 Un ami a mis un mirroir dans ces toilettes a la bonne hauteur, je peux vous garantir que la sensation est troublante au point de vous forcer a pisser assis par la suite.



> 7. lXl : Mon premier saut au ski ... et mon premier talage sur la neige comme une crpe.


X : 4 C'est le planter de bton j'vous dis !
F : 3 Faut reconnaitre que le X n'est pas la figure la plus simple  ::): 



> 8. |{ : Illustration de la mthode de lvitation utilise  carcassone, on se met sur le cul sur le sol, et on lache les gaz ()! ("Hum je vais vous faire un petit cassoulet !")


X : 2 Mouais, ca permet de relcher les fesses, mais pour atteindre la batitude c'est moyen
F : 2 Trop de finesse tue parfois la finesse



> 9. X< : Arrtes de montrer tes muscles genre "je suis le mucleman du monde" et pousse la voiture ....


X : 4 Ben non, je faisais coucou  la dpanneuse qui passe.
F : 4 Pourquoi les ladas ont-elles un degivrage arriere ? Pour ne pas que les mains collent quand on les pousse.



> 10. ߬B : Ca c'est rien, c'est juste un bucheron bavarois accros de la bibine qui  essay de dcouper  la hache sa femme en deux. Comme toujours il a manquer 5 cm pour sa femme .


X : 3 Ah c'est sr qu'au moins les arbres ils bougent pas, eux
F : 4 5cm, je crois en avoir connu a qui il manquait encore plus que ca

*Total : 65 pts*
X : 31
F : 34

----------


## xavlours

*7. Kenji*



> 1. -~> : *voix de co-pilote* droit 100 metres,chicane puis gauche 90....


X : 3 Bon chrie, premirement je suis pas Sebastien Loeb, deuximement c'est un sens interdit, et enfin tu pourrais tenir cette carte  l'endroit, s'il te plat ?
F : 4 Wawawoum



> 2. = : Un mec qui tente d'expliquer l'expression plus ou moins gal


X : 5 La pifomtrologie est en effet une science aux concepts abstraits
F : 3 A qq qui comme moi l'as plus ou moins comprise  ::): 



> 3. #_- : Jeux de mains,jeux de vilains et maintenant va soigner ton cocard


X : 4 Moi j'aime bien la formulation. Tape m'en 4 !
F : 0 Plagiat d'un gros melange de tout ce qui s'est dit sur ce smiley a peu pres  ::): 



> 4. *O : Doux reveur qui regarde son toile


X : 3 Il risque de tomber de haut si il se rend compte que c'est un satellite espion charg de le surveiller en permanence 
F : 4 Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



> 5. [&] : Dtenu assis qui mdite sur incarcration


X : 2 Il faut dire que la bouffe en prison n'est pas gniale  (Il mdit sur un quart de ces rations, et je sors)
F : 4 Come on birdy



> 6. {Ф : Le jeux des pinces la fte forraine (on perd a tous les coups)


X : 2 Non, j'avais entendu une technique pour gagner  ce truc ! Il y a une histoire de nombre d'essais au bout desquels la pince serre plus fort, il faut observer les autres et trouver ce nombre. Ensuite on a plus de chances de gagner.
F : 4 Heu, c'est un jeu ou un attrape c..



> 7. lXl : L'impression qu'on a du vigile quand on veut entrer en boite


X : 2 Le vigile je le vois plutt comme a |X||X|| tout flou mais le plus dur c'est le sol qui arrte pas de tourner 
F : 4 Non, ca c'est bien plus accueillant



> 8. |{ : Aller droit dans le mur


X : 4 C'est la devise du syndicat des crash test dummies ?
F : 3 Mais non, j'utilise mon nez pour planter un clou, c'est tout.



> 9. X< : Le meme vigile qui vire quelqu un en lui mettant un coup de pied au cul


X : 3 Mme pas vrai ze suis pas .. Je suis pas quoi au zuste ? Ah oui pas bourr !!
F : 3 Albibaque



> 10. ߬B : Bond (James de son prnom) qui menace un faux Bond


X : 2 Le faux Bond a t dmasqu par le vrai Bond car il a fait faux bond  la vraie bond girl qui est une fausse blonde.
F : 5 Alors elle avance d'1/4 d'heure. (blague debile et archi connue disponible en MP contre un cheque de 100)

*Total : 64 pts*
X : 30
F : 34

----------


## xavlours

*8. straasha*



> 1. -~> : merci de pisser dans la cuvette meme si vous avez Parkinson


X : 4 Je crois plutt qu'il y a un faux contact dans ta cuvette  clairage lectrique :/
F : 4 Alors il faut me la tenir correctement.



> 2. = : immeuble en train de s'ecrouler


X : 3 Tu vois que tu avais oubli de fermer le gaz !
F : 2 C'est triste ca non ?



> 3. #_- : c'est donc les crepes qu'il faut faire sauter et pas les gauffres...


X : 4 Ca t'apprendra, espce de moule  gauffres !
F : 3 On saute ce qu'on peux parfois



> 4. *O : ballon de basket s'appretant a rentrer dans le panier


X : 2 Ou pas 
F : 4 2 pts pour Mr Tipi.



> 5. [&] : c'est petit chez moi vous comprendrez pourquoi je ne vous invite pas


X : 2 Bon, demain je me mets au rgime, mais c'est vraiment parce que je t'aime bien, hein ?
F : 4 Les loyers parisiens sont si onereux



> 6. {Ф : je comprend pas j'etais bien peign, j'avais de super lunettes, pourquoi est-ce qu'elle m'a mis son poing dans les dents ?


X : 2 Peut-tre parce que mme bien peign et avec des super lunettes sur un ring de boxe a change rien ?
F : 3 Peut etre parceque tu as commence la discution en mettant ta main ou il ne fallait pas



> 7. lXl : X-wing pousuivant un Tie-fighter


X : 4 Attendez monsieur, vous avez oubli votre Ewok !
F : 4 May the force be with you.



> 8. |{ : machine permettant de redresser les trucs tordus


X : 3 J'en connais quelques unes qui devraient tre intresses 
F : 2 Mais aussi tordu que cette interpretation, va y avoir du taf  ::): 



> 9. X< : saute de joie une fois arrive au sommet


X : 4 Fais gaffe o tu mets les pieds quand mme.
F : 4 Ne pas s'attarder dans cette position quand meme, ca peux mal finir...



> 10. ߬B : quand j'avance tu recules, comment veux tu que....


X : 2 Euh dans ce sens l a risque de marcher  Ou sinon tant mieux pour toi.
F : 3 Ben, perso, je veux pas, c'est peut etre ca le truc  ::): 

*Total : 63 pts*
X : 30
F : 33

----------


## xavlours

*9. Katyucha*



> 1. -~> : Va te moucher, t'as la morve au nez !


X : 4 Mais non j'essaie de lancer une mode !
F : 3 Beurk



> 2. = : Arraigne en train d'tre aspir par un aspirateur


X : 4 Ca sent le vcu, a.
F : 4 Sujet tavernien reccurrent s'il en est...



> 3. #_- : Pourquoi a t elle foutu la cl dans la serrure ?


X : 3 Et encore sois heureux qu'elle ait pas mis le dgrippant !
F : 4 Ben pour fermer la porte. T'as d'autre pb methaphysiques comme ca ?



> 4. *O : Bonhomme de neige en cours de dcapitation, la tte tombe.


X : 5 Et c'est ainsi que Miyamoto Musashi entra dans la lgende jusqu'au Groenland
F : 5 Quel crime as-t-il perpetr ?



> 5. [&] : Une femme enceinte vue de dessus


X : 4 Euh, j'ai jamais t trs fort pour les chographies
F : 2 Dans la douche du camping aussi ?



> 6. {Ф : Et revoici Legolass avec le nain derrire lui


X : 3 Sus aux orcs !
F : 4 Mais que fait donc gimli sur la pointe des pieds derreire legolas a genoux ? Angoissante question



> 7. lXl : C'est un modele de lol. Le X signifie que l'on peut y mettre ce qu'on veut.


X : 2 Trop gnial ! Si on y met un o a fait lol ! C tro coule !
F : 3 Ca donne plus envie de ne rien mettre qu'autre chose  :;): 



> 8. |{ : Cycliste du tour de France en pleine perfusion


X : 3 Allez, plus que 2cc avant le col !
F : 3 Mais non ce n'est pas du dopage, le tour de France est propre et chacun le sais bien.



> 9. X< : Le trsor est l !


X : 1 Non, il tait l, mais shadowmoon est pass avant. Dommage
F : 0 Palgiat de shadowmoon



> 10. ߬B : C'est la solution de la saga mystre de TF1. Vous avez rien compris? Moi non plus


X : 3 Mais si, c'est "saga africa, attention la secousse"
F : 2 Un mystere bien miss terrieur en sommes, mais la je vois pas

*Total : 62 pts*
X : 32
F : 30

----------


## xavlours

*10. Lou Pitchoun*



> 1. -~> : Une femme qui pratique une relation bucale...


X : 2 Et c'est quoi l'accessoire au bout ? Une hlice ? Un piercing ?
F : 3 A quoi vois-tu que c'est une femme ?



> 2. = : Son mari l'a tue. c'est sa tombe au cimetire.


X : 3 C'est "Les relations vachement dangereuses" avec JCVD dans le rle de Valmont, non ?
F : 3 Decidement, ca broie du noir ici



> 3. #_- : Un mec qui a un oeil au beurre noir et l'autre qu'il peine  ouvrir


X : 3 Ah c'est sr qu'il faut viter les femmes de boxeurs
F : 3 Combien j'aurai prefere kung-fu apres un entrainement muscle.



> 4. *O : L il vient de se prendre un coup de poing et il a cass ses lunettes


X : 4 Surtout qu'aprs 18 ans, c'est moins bien rembours par la scu
F : 3 Pif, paf, ca cogne dur cette annee chez les smiley  ::): 



> 5. [&] : Comment encadrer un &


X : 2 Je vais essayer avec un gars que j'ai jamais pu encadrer
F : 1 Pas comme ca, je le crains



> 6. {Ф : Un mexicain sur un vlo qui transporte un tonelet de desp. il va tellement vite que son sombrero s'est pli.


X : 5 Chassez le mexicain, il revient  vlo ! (mais avec de la desp alors c'est sympa)
F : 4 Enfin. J'ai failli desesperer. Malgre le smiley 4, zero mexicains. Un mexicain basaneeeeeeeeeeee Est allonge sur le sol.



> 7. lXl : La porte barre de la scne d'un crime. Appellez Colombo !!


X : 3 Il cherche encore ses cls
F : 3 Ma femme me dis toujours



> 8. |{ : Le mexicain qui fonce sur le mur : il a descendu toute la desp : il est compltement bourr !!


X : 4 Quelle dbauche d'alcool dans cette dition du smiley d'or ! A croire que vous ne pensez qu' a !
F : 4 Carambaaaaaaa



> 9. X< : Un mec qui sodomise une femme re-


X : 2 Ah a me rassure, vous ne pensez pas qu' picoler
F : 2 Encore une fois pourquoi une femme ? Mais soyons clairs, je suis loin d'etre un expert en matiere de sodomie.



> 10. ߬B : C'est parti pour une cravate de notaire !!!


X : 1 Ben en tout cas, a rapporte pas cher 
F : 3 J'ai tj trouve domage de finir comme ca, mais bon

Bonus
F : 2 Bonus 'mexicain' (le premier a mentionner un mexicain, 2pts, 1 pts pour le second, un bonus 'shadoks' tait galement prvu mais non decroch.

*Total : 60 pts*
X : 29
F : 31

----------


## xavlours

*10. onirisme*



> 1. -~> : c'est a peu prt a, vas y continue...


X : 4 C'est en effet le symbole de l'quation de base de la pifomtrologie
F : 3 tu tiens le bambou



> 2. = : Ca c'est quand on est bien bourr. Si vous regardez a trs longtemps aprs avoir dessendu 2 bouteilles de rhum agricole et bah vous verrez la plus belle femme que vous avez jamais connu. Si je vous assure


X : 4 Mais oui, c'est vrai !! Bon j'espre qu'il faudra pas picoler comme a  chaque fois parce que sinon a va tre dur la correction !
F : 3 Je crains qu'il ne m'en faille un peu plus.



> 3. #_- : Baston qui a male tourne


X : 1 Ca dpend pour qui
F : 0 Un plagiat trop viril sans doutes..



> 4. *O : Gobeur de mouches


X : 3 Qu'est-ce qui est pire ? Les gober ou les en ?
F : 5 Gloup



> 5. [&] : On dirait pas, hein? Bah oui c'est un oiseau dans une cage.


X : 4 Pierre Peret, au secours !
F : 4 Tout simplement



> 6. {Ф : C'est qui qu'a pt? Je sais, que c'est drle mais bon...


X : 3 Pet sonore inodore, pet discret sent mauvais.
F : 3 Bof, c la philosophie qui dirige la tele a l'heure actuelle, mais je t'accorde que c'est plutt navrant  ::): 



> 7. lXl : On dirait pas, hein? Bah oui c'est un oiseau cras dans une cage


X : 2 Bon c'est plus Pierre Perret dont on a besoin c'est Brigitte Bardot maintenant.
F : 4 Mais comment ecraser l'oiseau sans abimer la cage ? On dirait une enigme de la taverne ca.



> 8. |{ : Le x-232 4250b, avion bombardier de haute technologie, il peut transporter jusqu' 232 passgers (d'o le 232)  la vitesse de 4250 km/h (d'o le 4250) avec de l'alcool de btraves (d'o le b). Le x c'est parce que tous les produits de haute technologies commencent par un x (Genre xp, genre x-men)


X : 1 A moins qu'il ne soit fabriqu en alsace, je vois mal le rapport avec la choucroute 
F : 3 Du mal a tout comprendre mais pourquoi pas ?



> 9. X< : Ejaculation prcoce. Retourne chez toi pauv mec!


X : 3 Il a en effet l'air du. Ca ira mieux la prochaine fois !
F : 4 On fait ce qu'on peux, soit je ferme les yeux et pense a autre chose et ca se passe comme ca, soit je les ouvre et je bande pas. Cruel dilemme



> 10. ߬B : Laquelle je vais chosir? La jeune ou la vieille?


X : 3 Ca dpend du prix ( ::aie::  dsol)
F : 3 C'est ton probleme  ::): 

*Total : 60 pts*
X : 28
F : 32

----------


## xavlours

*11. Alvaten*



> 1. -~> : On  fini par trouver les armes de destruction massive irakienne.


X : 1 Sadam les avait planques  Gomorrhe
F : 2 Ah bon ?



> 2. = : un totem indien


X : 4 Yakari forever !
F : 4 Tiens, c'est vrai, il ressemble a celui d'asterix en amerique



> 3. #_- : Un homme avec un oeil bionique


X : 2 Le design reste  amliorer  :8O: 
F : 4 ,,, Ta mere ? (desole, vieux reflexe banlieusard).



> 4. *O : un flocon de neige et un grelon en discussion


X : 4 Vous avez entendu, il parat qu'il y a des passages de dameuses dans le coin !
F : 4 Neige pas raison ?



> 5. [&] : De la graine de "et" en paquet violet (je me suis permis de colorer pour visualiser mieux.)


X : 3 Tant que c'est pas une graine de voyou.
F : 4 Mais quel est le prix du kg ?



> 6. {Ф : Un archer avec des flche a tte exlosive


X : 4 Mouais, faudrait pas que la puissance du missile dpasse la porte de l'arc 
F : 4 C'est pas ma guerre colonel !



> 7. lXl : une erreur de calcul rommain ( lXl => 10-1+1=10 => X)


X : 2 L'embtant c'est que le typex pour sculpture sur pierre n'existe pas encore
F : 3 Apres un coup de menhir, je voudrais bien t'y voir



> 8. |{ : un tramplin mont sur ressord


X : 3 De l haut je vois ma maison  (+1 pt au premier qui attribue cette citation !)
F : 3 Bong, bong, bong



> 9. X< : variente du XD pour les volatiles


X : 3 Et a caquette, et a jacasse, de vraies pies je vous dis
F : 3 La grippe aviaire nous guette, on va tous mourir



> 10. ߬B : un b "classique" qui braque un b grec avec un fligue


X : 1 C'est un S allemand  Mais il va peut-tre se faire voir, qui sait ?
F : 0 Plagiat de parp1 et jbrasselet en moins drole  ::(: 

*Total : 58 pts*
X : 27
F : 31

----------


## xavlours

*12. Sunchaser* 



> 1. -~> : Symbole signifiant "Ici, extraction de vers et parasites humains"


X : 2 Comme dans Dr. Maboul \o/
F : 1 Meme le fan de l'humour scato south park que je suis a du mal a trouver ca poilant



> 2. = : Bon, ben, en vrai ... l'extraction d'un parasite, c'est dangereux et la personne, en vrai, elle est morte. A gauche son petit cerceuil, au milieu la petite pierre tombale avec la petite croix, et a droite le symbole des files de gens venus pour l'enterrement.


X : 3 J'espre qu'elle avait une bonne assurance vie
F : 1 Plus ca va, plus je me marre, vivement la suite



> 3. #_- : Gros plan sur le visage dform de tristesse d'un de ses proches.


X : 4 Tellement gros plan qu'il s'est pris la camra dans l'il
F : 1 Mouarf



> 4. *O : L'me de la dfunte s'envole, et vogue vers le Crateur ...


X : 3 Elle est alle vers la lumire blanche
F : 2 Enfin un peu d'optimisme



> 5. [&] : Il est gentil le Crateur. Il lui montre un photo d'un phoetus dans le ventre de sa moman ... hum ... sa sent la proposition d'embauche pour une ame toute fraiche ca !


X : 3 Faut voir les avantages en nature
F : 3 Ca se refuse ce genre de promos ?



> 6. {Ф : H bien, c'est fait ... elle a accept sa nouvelle incarnation. Savourez votre chance, vous voyez ici le symbole de la procdure d'incarnation: une EDI 'divine' ayant t cree pour grer ce genre de fonctionnalit, dont certains anges m'ont avou qu'elle n'tait pas toujours vidente a apprhender au dbut.


X : 2 Avec une signalisation pareille si y'a pas des mes qui se perdent, alors l chapeau !
F : 2 Ni meme a la fin, je te rassure



> 7. lXl : Image de l'enfant entour par ses deux parents


X : 4 C'est bizarre, il a le mme nez que le facteur 
F : 3



> 8. |{ : Vous tes chanceux, vous avez le droit d'admirer un autre .ico de l'EDI 'divine'; celui ci signifiant "croissance et dveloppement". Il a de la chance lui, 'on' s'occupe de lui en haut lieu.


X : 1 Ben ils feraient mieux d'engager un graphiste 
F : 2 Plus ca va moins je capte aussi



> 9. X< : Cet tre devenu jeune homme manipule des instruments de prcision et tranchants ... ben voui, il fait ses tude de mdecine. J'vous avais bien dis que 'quelqu'un' s'occupait de lui


X : 4 Et puis c'est toujours pratique quand on a la flemme de faire la vaisselle, on peut ramener un scalpel du boulot
F : 2 Mais qui s'occupe de moi ?



> 10. ߬B : Le voila ... en pleine extraction d'un parasite du ventre d'une patiente. La boucle est boucle


X : 4 Va-t-il y arriver, lui ?
F : 2 Et l'histoire aussi, ouf !

Bonus
F : 3 Bonus partial pour une histoire glauque mais bien suivie : 3pts

*Total : 52 pts*
X : 30
F : 22

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Argggg mais quel match !
Un podium en 3 points et deux outsiders  un point derrire. Mais c'est norme !!

Etre si proche du podium voir du titre supreme, quel dception et conscration  la fois! Vivement l'an prochain !


Merci aux organisateurs pour ce jugement plein d'humour, bien  l'image du concours  ::yaisse2::

----------


## parp1

Bonjour messieurs!!!

Voila ca fait prs de 6 mois que je ne suis pas venu sur le forum dvellopez...

Ouhhhh la honte je sais

Mais je ne suis plus tudiant, et je travaille... bon ok je vous cris de la californie ... je me la pte un peu.

Bon voila j'ai trouver du taf, et je ne programme plus  ::(: 

Soit, j'ai fait mon petit bonhomme de chemin et ... dveloppez.com me manquait alors je suis pass!

ET oh quelle grande surprise!!! Je suis le vainqueur des smiley d'or 2k7! 


Trop fire messieurs!

Flicitation a tous les participants!

Euh ... je doit pondre des smileys avec Maxoo?

Si oui dites le moi assez rapidement afin que je puisse prendre mes disposition!


Encore merci, et flicitations a tous!

----------


## Maxoo

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...55#post2767455

Oui, on avait fait un topic externe pour pas polluer les rponses  :;): 

Sinon, je sais pas trop quand commencer ce topic de smiley 2008, mais le truc c'est qu'on est pas modo nous, alors je vois pas comment on va grer le truc de savoir si quelqu'un  diter son message, etc ...

A moins que il n'y ai pas de problme ??

----------


## xavlours

Parp1 : bravo ! Il fait beau en californie ? Si tu peux prendre la relve, a serait sympa, c'est surtout la correction qui prend du temps. Si tu ne penses pas pouvoir te rendre disponible, je conseille fortement  Maxoo de se faire assister par un ou les deux troisimes.

Maxoo : les droits de modration ne sont pas vraiment utiles. Si tu prviens un modrateur taverne (ou moi  :;):  ) de venir jeter un coup d'oeil de temps en temps, a suffit. A l'poque je n'avais pas les droits de modration sur la taverne, et a ne m'a pas manqu.

----------

